# Pig Elk, new record



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

A buddy from Colorado sent this picture. I have no idea how old it is. The guy said it scored 525 typical and will be the new world record typical. Huge mass!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

That is one huge rack.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

pj4wd said:


> That is one huge rack.


No, Dolly Parton has a huge rack. Those are incredible freakin antlers!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

PapawSmith said:


> No, Dolly Parton has a huge rack. Those are incredible freakin antlers!


 Yeas she does, and yes they are,"Incredibly Huge"


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That guy has a good reason to be smiling!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wow, looks like tree limbs


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Interested in hearing the story..... Great looking elk.....


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Considering how fast a whitetail rack grows, of course each year, you probably could have seen or watched those actually growing.
They are hugh.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Boone and Crockett website states it was a high fence kill but not world record. This however is world record in a high fence kill also. And to think.....it ONLY cost 200k to shoot it. High fence hunts are a joke!

http://www.newwest.net/topic/article/boone_and_crockett_club_confirms_new_world_record_elk/C41/L41/


----------



## greybearded1 (Feb 29, 2008)

the storey you linked to, said it was confirmed fair chase, reading further the hunter did pay 170 grand for a govenors tag, also, is this the same bull as the pic at the top of thi posting


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Need pictures of Dolly Partons rack to authenticate story please.


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

If that was fair chase good for him, if high fence kill and THATS UR SHOOTER MR. MONEY BAGS had to be whispered in his ear too bad. IMO high fence farms and "hunters" should be outlawed. Get out there and hunt if you make enough to spend that much money on your trophy, you have enough to call off work to put some woods time in (much more rewarding).


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

greybearded1 said:


> is this the same bull as the pic at the top of thi posting


Nope. Like Junebug, really like to hear the story on the Elk that the thread is about.
Utah has for a long time had a very difficult and restrictive Elk tag drawing process. Like it or not it has resulted in some amazing trophies year after year. If you are lucky enough to draw a tag there you are all but guaranteed a nice animal, as long as you can afford to pay an outfitter that has leased the public land you wish to hunt on. Seriously, that is how it works. The state leases all the prime land and you have to pay a leasing outfitter to hunt on "public" land. Several of those that are drawn just sell these tags to the outfitters, it's almost like a little lottery ticket. I have no problem with this guy paying whatever he wants to hunt this animal, but in no way should it be considered a public hunting record.


----------

